# Need New home for my 5 birds



## iwori (Mar 3, 2013)

hi Everyone, 

Well, I have had my birds for 7 years and have learned so much and am forver changed from the love of Pigeons. 

I have 3 girls without mates and one adult breeding pair... and I need to move and cannot keep this beautiful family. I am so sad but hopeful that my girls will find mates and they will all be happier soon. 

Please spread the word. I also have a beautiful (tho a little beat up) custom made birdhouse for them. I would give them all to the right family and all the bird supplies I have. The cage which is amazing I would hope to recover a little from the $1600 I paid to have it built.

We are in Venice, west side of Los Angeles. 

Thank you all, Elizabeth 

310-463-5170

I have pictures to post too or to send to anyone interested,


----------

